# Is it realistic to expect supplier making DTG on demand in 48 hrs?



## globalbiz (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi folks,

I have talked to some suppliers. Found 1 I like a bit, however their time frame is 5 days to produce DTG shirts.

I think it can be done in 48 hours.

Is this a realistic expectation?

I am thinking a) find such supplier b)buy printer and turn shirts same day


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

If you are looking at single shirts or short runs, 48 hours should not be a problem. A lot depends on how much work is scheduled ahead of your order and if the inventory is readily available. Often smaller printing businesses can have a quicker response time due to their smaller loads. Keep searching.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Unless a customer is providing enough business to warrant turning away other customers, 48 hours is pretty tight. We are known for turning same day but all customers are told that they should expect 5 business days as the scheduled delivery date.

Hardware failures, vendor supply shorts, shipping issues, employee issues and a host of other day to day issues that come up running a business can instantly make a 48 hour turn more costly than profitable.

A screen printer with an automatic will ask for 2 weeks standard here to run a job and we know it doesn't take 10 business days to burn 5 screens and load 144 shirts. No different for DTG or any other printer, we have minimum times to insure that we keep our customer expectations in a realistic frame.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

72 hours should be no problem. 2-3 days most.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

I will reply a bit differently. Maybe that shop that has a 5 day window is just so busy, that's what it takes. Maybe it's a case of "Under Promise - Over Deliver". Maybe they wait and order the stock on demand, take great care in doing the best job possible, and don't want to rush things.

I guess, my point is that every shop has their own way of doing things and their own time-frames. There are a lot of shops doing DTG. Maybe your impatience will cost you doing business with the greatest DTG shop in the world; who knows. 

But if you feel their turnaround time is too long, and you're constantly going to be "checking in" with them...they probably won't want you as a customer anymore than you want them. Find another shop; or give them a try and see how they are. You're call. Good Luck.


----------



## ASG83 (Dec 21, 2014)

It mostly depends on the inventory management and how printing lines are managed. The printing and curing itself does not take more than 1-2 hours depending on the designs. Two of our DTG suppliers commit 90% dispatch within 48 hours and 100% within 72 hours, and almost always they have been over-delivering with 100% dispatch within 48 hours. Also, what makes this possible at their end is both of them have their own tshirt stitching divisions which enables better control over raw material(tshirts) as well whenever the need arises. Not to mention that majority of the printing and curing happens in the night shift, and days are reserved for art work ripping and packaging, which helps as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

I agree with everyone above, it depends on what the schedule ahead of your project looks like. If clients come in supplying their own garments, normal turnaround is 1-2 business days depending on the size of the order. 1 white item printed is a quick turnaround! 100 items printed front and back with underbase may take 3-4 days.


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

We can have a 1 hour turn around but of course there is a price difference. 




globalbiz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have talked to some suppliers. Found 1 I like a bit, however their time frame is 5 days to produce DTG shirts.
> 
> ...


----------



## bilet69 (May 13, 2010)

24-72 hours is a realistic turn around time for stocked items. Some times odd requested items can take little longer.


globalbiz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have talked to some suppliers. Found 1 I like a bit, however their time frame is 5 days to produce DTG shirts.
> 
> ...


----------

